# Two does due soon everyone's kids are here!



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Both jenny and talala are due towards the end of february, though jenny is about two weeks ahead of talala. The funny bit is, jenny doesnt look pregnant, though I felt the kids for the first time today, while talala has a notieable baby bump. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for multiples, since she was from a set of,triplets herself.

Jenny was b red around september 25th, talala was bred october 5th. Both were bred to Capricorff Ranch Barclay. He and jenny share the same sire.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Two does due end of february*

we will be on kidding watch together! I have one doe due on the 24th another on the 26th and another on the 29th of February and then on the 3rd of March! Im going to be one crazy lady come the end of february LOL


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Two does due end of february*

I have a doe due on Feb 26th. Then the rest in april/may.
I am hoping my doe kids a day early on the 25th, as that is my dads b-day.
Probably not likely.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Two does due end of february*

I think we will all be up late together come the end of February!!!!! LOL At least we will have company. Hopefully you get some multiples!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Two does due end of february*

Yes we all will be up together. :wink: I have some due starting then also.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Two does due end of february*

I will be joining everyone..we have does due starting in January all the way till April and there are quite a few so I will be going crazy almost half the year :hair:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Two does due end of february*

My 2 girls are due Feb 14 and 15 :greengrin: perfect Valentine's Day gifts  :leap:


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Two does due end of february*

our due dates are Feb 19, 20, 21, (yes, 3 girls all bred a day apart!), then 2 stragglers, one in early March and one in early April. I think I'm going to ask for a week's vacation from work that third week of Feb!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Two does due end of february*

Happy Kidding to all.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due end of february*

Since I couldn't get the pictures on here, I put them on facebook for anyone who wants to look (Kat F, since I can't post links either). Tal ia getting surprisingly big, jenny looks pretty well normal, so she may just have a singe after all, unless shes got small twins hiding in there. Both have an ultrasound scheduled next weekend, and I will be taking video of it, so you can se it yourself and se if we missed something. Either way, only 2 more months to go!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Two does due end of february*

We have 3 bred does, first one is due 2/18 the second one exactly a week after the first 2/25, and the third one if she is pregnant will be due exactly a week after the 2nd on 3/3 LOL Looks like lots of babies for everyone come the end of Feb!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due end of february *pics added**

Talala 2 months ago








Talala last week (due March 5th)

































Jenny 3 months ago








Jenny last week (due Feb. 25th-I'm thinking just a single-I hope not!)

















and just for the fun of it, evil eye! (she was looking up at juuust the right second...)


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Two does due end of february *pics added**

I have about 5 or 6 does due Feb 23 and 24 (gotta doublecheck the calendar). Last year, 4 kidded the same day within an hour of each other. They kept me hopping that day!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Two does due end of february *pics added**

I think that Jenny will surprise you...she's a very pretty doe and is deep enough to be hiding 2 in there! Talia is a pretty color pattern...I hope you get some colorful babies from her...she too looks deep enough to hide multiples.

My first due is Binkey on January 31.....and because my girls love me so much and do exactly what I want them to do(yeah, right!) Angels due 2/22 and Penny 3/8....brats gave me too long of time to wait for kids!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due end of february *pics added**

I think they both have multiples. Jenny has grown tremendously in a week and has a quite obvious baby belly, and tal's is just ginormous for what I'm used to. I'm thinking at least twins for both of them, and i'll post the updated photos tomorrow.no udder growth on either of them, but then, their udders were still a little inflated from this summer, so I may not se much of anything until the lsat month our so.i know jenny is a last day filler, so I'm not worried about her.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due end of february *definite change**

Went out yesterday to check up on everyone, and get fresh mineral out (8% phosphorous cattle mineral-it's cheaper and they like it a lot more). Ligs are surprisingly squishy, and at this point feel about like a soggy Twizzler.

MASSIVE change in Jenny. She's got a marked increase in appetite and a complete lack of interest in protecting her role as herd queen.

She also grew this massive baby bump in less than a week. (the way we do the hay around here is we get fresh alfalfa on the 3rd of each month, they pig on just that for a few days, then alternate with that and last year's timothy/oat round bales, and once the alfalfa's gone, usually by the last week or two of the month, they have just the round bales and we don't see hay bellies anymore, so these definitely aren't any kind of hay bellies! woo-hoo!)
(had to play with the night vision camera on my new phone)

























Talala is also looking a bit bigger, and is extremely touchy about her udder.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Two does due end of february *definite change**

Yay for Feb. babies! My first doe is due on the 28th, so I'll be on kidding watch with you too. :stars:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due end of february *definite change**

Also, just a note-Talala is a bit copper deficient (the mineral has helped immensely), however, there is nothing under God's green earth that I have found to make the rust colored hair on her thighs go away. They're permanent....


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Two does due end of february *definite change**

I have due dates of Feb 19, Feb 20, and Feb 21. I asked for a vacation week for that entire week. Who else besides a goat lover would take vacation and not go to a beach in February? :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Two does due end of february *definite change**

I have my doe Sparrow due Feb 17th Iam a newbie :leap: very excited and scared at the same time LOL! :scratch: 
She does not seem that big then I saw your pics she is huge... She is a differant breed though- Boer 2 years next month a 1st time mom aswell Im really hoping for twins but will be happy with what ever she has


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due end of february *definite change**

This is my first time with tal, so I dont know how much bigger shewill get. Jenny never had much of a wide belly, she trends to carry them as deep as possible, so her actually showing like this is unusual for her. Normally she'll make any goat look big, and more it los like il have two blimps walking around.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due end of february *feeling kids**

I felt Talala's kids for the first time today! Had to be more than one, it felt like a regular street brawl in there, with feet flying and kicking everywhere. I also noticed that both does are juuuust starting their udders. Rather than feeling deflated and squishy, they're, um...perkier? Best way I can describe it. They're a little bigger, but they've got 2 months to fill, and this will be the first time I get to really see what Tal's udder will look like (for those of you who remember, she was literally all but dry when I got her, so her udder never reached it's full FF potential).

I also got a decent picture of Barclay actually standing properly rather than a fuzzy one of him standing properly, so for reference, this is the buck both does are bred to:
Capricorff Ranch Barclay









And just because I have them, this week's photos of the girls.








You can just barely see her udder starting to get bigger. She's been extremely shy about her back end for about a month now, and this was as close as I could get and still take a picture.

























Last one's just for fun-Barclay is definitely taller and thicker than Jenny now. He'll turn a year old next month. (it's also his very first snow, and I *wanted* to get pictures of his reactions, but I was never fast enough. He would sniff it, lick it, throw his head back and go barreling off around the yard. Did I also mention he's learned how to zip and unzip zippers? I wasn't paying attention, and now the one on my coat is stuck....)


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Two does due end of february *feeling kids**

Yay, I also have one due the end of February. Sounds like a busy time for kidding!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due end of february *feeling kids**

Happy kidding! I can't wait till mine kid.... but I have to wait till the end of April and begining of May....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Two does due end of february *feeling kids**

Kidding season...I love it.... can't wait to see them.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Two does due end of february *feeling kids**

So exciting! I held my son's doe a couple of days ago and told him to see if he could feel movement, and he was SOOOO EXCITED to feel the baby kicking! We have 2 more does due at the end of Feb and early March but haven't felt movement just yet. 
I love this time of year, babies are such a joy!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due end of february *feeling kids**

I'm hoping to get to keep a doe from each of them this year, it's certainly looking like at least twins from both of them, and even of it's ask bucks, more meat for the freezer.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon *less than a month!**

Got out to check on everyone this morning, and there are huge differences! Both have started their udders (Tal's is a bit fuller than Jenny's, but this also her 2nd freshening and I was there on her FF to see how she did), and Jenny has started the lose-ligs-in-the-morning-and-get-them-back-in-the-afternoon trick, which means I have 3-4 weeks left, if I go by what she did last year. She's carrying her kids deep and far in front (I felt a kick by her belly button, a good 6-7 inches in front of her udder), but she's also wide, which is something she didn't do last year. I'm hoping it means triplets, but it might also just mean the last 2 freshenings left her a bit looser and she's just showing more.

Tal looks like she ate a beach ball, and her ligs, while soft, haven't even remotely started to go away (she is due March 5th, I did get a definitive date on her). Her udder is nice and squishy instead of being deflated, and she managed to land a nice kick to my face when I went to feel it, so she's back to being overly protective of everything.

Got updated pics on everyone, and since Jenny did go through at least 2 silent heats, do you think she's on track for a Feb. 25th kidding, or will she go later? (or earlier?) For reference, I included her pre-bred pooch pic.

Approx. August








this morning (Jan. 27th)








And her udder and baby belly shots

































Tal


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon *less than a month!**

Just talked to my dad (can't wait until this weekend so I can just move back home and not wiry about this crap anymore), and he said there wasn't any change in either doe (don't do this crap again jenny! I was so sure I knew when she was bred this time!) So, it looks like I've got st lest another 25 days to find out if I got everyone's bred date right...oh well. At lest my kikos are already born. I get to take them home next month.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon *different due date?**

I finally got moved back into my dads house, and after giving the girls their cd-t shot,i clipped udders and noticed jenny already has a cantaloupe for an udder. Her ligs are almost gone, and it looks like shes dropped since lsat week. Is it normal for a doe on day 130 to look so fast along? She didn't progress this quickly lsat year, so I've been expecting her to do pretty much the same thing this year. I'm only going by when she had the most discharge, since yet again thats the only heat sign she s showed. She had discharge off and on all month, so it could be just about any time.

Tal is getting huge, and is starting to waddle. Her udder is just starting to fill, so she looks to be right on track. She would be on day 117.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Two does due soon *different due date?**

:thumbup:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon *babies soon!**

Jenny's udder has almost doubled in size, and while out still has a little ways to go, she was a last minute filler last year do I've been figuring on her to do the same this time. Ligs are still there, but shes dropped some and today shes been staring off a bit, tucking her chin to her neck, and generally acting like shes uncomfortable and getting ready. I would say we have about a week left, maybe a little more, hopefully a little less.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Two does due soon *babies soon!**

Babies soon! Good luck! :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon *updated pics**

got out and got fresh pics today. If I'm remembering correctly, Jenny is on day 141 and Tal is on day 132 now. Still not 100% sure on jenny's due date, but it looks like she's coming along absolutely perfectly for a feb. 25th date. Ligs are fairly soft but definitely still there and udder is filling as slowly as it did last year. She's definitely moved them around a bit, she's looking less bulgy than she was the last time I was out.

Tal just looks big. Her udder is coming along nicely, it's already as big as it was as a FF, though again, that's not an accurate thing to go by, she never reached her full potential there. This udder is almost all from scratch.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon *updated pics**

I've got two girls due on March 3rd and 4th. But it looks like the one of them may be going sooner, rather then later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Two does due soon *updated pics**

They are looking good.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon *updated pics**

Jenny had herself a little nest this morning, and ligs felt really low and soft. Hopefully we'll have kids by next weekend!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon *updated pics**

Well, if I got dates right, jenny has 4 days left before her due date, and shes been st a standstill the post few days. Udder is going real slow, ligs aren't pulling a disappearing act, and still feel fairly hard but low. She prefers keying her distance from the others got the most part. Shes a bout more dropped and sunken in, but not enough to get me real excited yet. She just might go late this year from the looks of it.

Tal is progressing real nicely. Udder is growing steadily, ligs softening, and shes stopped whining and started getting moody. Looks like shes right on track.

I do have updated pics, they are on my photobucket account. There is a link to it in my thread in the special care section (can't get access to a computer for a bit).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Two does due soon *updated pics**

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Two does due soon *updated pics**

I really like Talala's coloring. I think you are looking at twins maybe trips but probably twins with her. Is she bred to a nubian buck or ?? I think you will get some really pretty babies.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon *updated pics**

Shes bred to our saanen buck, and I've been thinking twins with her as well. Shes out of but only had a single last year.

Checked in on jenny. Ligs lower but still springy, shes a bit more dropped but the kids are still pretty high up there, and the udder is a bit fuller, but still not close, so I have at least a few more days. She might even go over this year, provided I got her due date right.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Two does due soon *updated pics**

Can't wait to see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Two does due soon *updated pics**

:thumbup:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon *updated pics**

Checked on jenny today, and if I'm right, we should have kids late tomorrow, possibly sunday. Her udder is bigger, shes sunken in around the tail head, one lig is almost gone completely. Shes absolutely massive though. I mean it looks like the kids are lower, and shes only got about 6-7 inches of ground clearance, but shes just so wide I can't tel if she really has dropped or not. Pics are being posted to photobucket, so I would love opinions on when shes going to kid and how many shes hiding. My guess is tomorrow night with twins.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon *ready to go?**

one lig is completely gone, the other is nearly impossible to find, shes dropped and stretching, she was yawning yesterday. Unfortunately, her udder isn't big enough. She does have a good nest going on I'm the barn, shes been working on it for a bit. Think she will go today? I was thinking tonight,, but now, not so much...today us day 150 if I got due date right.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon *ready to go?**

I say tonight/tomorrow morning!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon *ready to go?**

Thats what I'm thinking. Ligs are back a bit, but they are still really low and squishy. Her udder appears to be getting a little but bigger throughout the day. She keeps tucking her chin down every now and then, sometimes I catch get staring off into space. She still looks dropped and I haven't ben able to feel where the kids are. Her appetite is unfortunately no indication,i caught her wolfing down alfalfa pellets in the middle of active labor last year, and shes pigging on the greenest buts of grass now, though shes still trying to separate herself from everyone, though barclay doesn't want to leave her alone. Absolutely no discharge of any kind, but shes bright pink and swollen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Two does due soon *ready to go?**

:hug:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon *ligs gone!**

Ligs are gone as of 7:15, she is laying in her nest making a big show of breathing hard enough that I can hear her halfway across the barn, shes got her eyes closed for the most part. My guess is shes trying to get sleep now while she has the chance. Ages certainly not acting comfortable, and the other two are lounging and chewing cud. Her udder looks a bit fuller and my guess is by morning she will have finished filling. The new pics are being uploaded now on photobucket, I would love opinions on whether or not I'm close to guessing. I would also dearly appreciate someone posting the actual photos on here so people don't have to go hunting for them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon *ligs gone!**

:leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Two does due soon *ligs gone!**

Any Babies? :hug:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon *ligs gone!**

Nope. This makes it roughly 16 hours since she lost her ligs with no re hardening, no more filling, and no further progress. Shes out grazing right now, pleased as a pig in mud that I let her out of the kidding stall.

On a happier note, tal's ligs are almost gone, and her udder is tightening up. If she keeps it up, she will kid before jenny does. Shes certainly looking more dropped, and has had a little but of discharge. Shes got 7-8 days left until her due date.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon *ligs gone!**

Hopefuly soon!!!!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon *ligs gone!**

Tal is more vocal and is desperately working on a nest. I haven't been able to find her ligs, but the whole are still feels harder than it should, so I'm going to guess the next couple of days for her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon *ligs gone!**


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon jenny's in early labor!*

Jenny is back in the kidding stall for now. Shes been stretching a bit and staring off into space. A couple of times I thought she would fall asleep standing up. Not a whole lot more going on, but it's still progress


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon jenny's in early labor!*

Go Jenny GO!!!!!!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

Thats it. I'm convinced tal is an attention bug. She got jealous of jenny and kidded twin white bucks with long ears at 2:30. Both were malpresemted but delivered without problems. Not sure if shes done yet.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

Triplets! Third one is a girl


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

Yay Tal!! Congratulations!! Jenny???? :leap:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

Good for her! Congratulations!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

Congratulations!!! :stars: Hopefully Jenny goes soon too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: Good luck with Jenny


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

Jenny's water broke at 5:15. she's slowly going into hard labor. Still only a few contractions, but they should be here in an hour.

We are going to retain tal's doeling. Now that they have dried off, they're all actually gold with white, and leela has the most gold. She's also the biggest of the three. Tal delivered the afterbirth and they're all doing wonderfully.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

Congrats on the :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :stars: :stars: Hope all goes well with Jenny!!!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

She lost her plug, more streaming, and she's starting to get down to business. She's hit her head down and she's starting to push with the contractions.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

:stars: YAY!!!! COme on Jenny!!! go go go!!!!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

Contractions are getting harder. She should start pushing for real very soon. She's been pawing and she's up up and down.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

ooh exciting!! Wishing for the BEST!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

:leap:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

She's definitely pushing now. Can't figure pour whether she wants to be standing our laying downfor it, so she stops, switches positions, gives a push, lays back down, pushes again, gets back up and stops altogether...she knows how to drag this out thats for sure!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

lol! poor gal....


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

There's a kid in the canal now. I felt two feet,and the bubble is about to come out. Felt like front feet, so if she doesn't progress soon, I'll be fishing for a head soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

good news! hope all goes well! ray:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

First one's a buck. Massive.. Feels like he's 10lb. She's nit done. He got stuck perry good, so she's taking a little break.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

Congrats on the :kidblue: !!! wow that is big!!!! I like my little 2-3 lbs kids!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

It's bigger than I like them, thats for sure. It's to big for her to pass. last year's kids were the same size. Had to pull both.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

poor girl.....


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

Second kids out. Headfirst breach. I bandaged to pull one leg forward and he slid out w with the other one back. Another buck, only a little bit smaller than his brother.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

Wel congrats on your two new :kidblue: :kidblue: !!! :stars: :stars: Happy birthday little (well big :laugh: ) guys!!! :birthday: :cake:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

Congratulations! Is she done?? :leap:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

Shes done. Just working on the afterbirth now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Two does due soon tal kidded!*

:thumb: Glad all went well!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Everyone is up and nursing and doing great. I'm working on grafting leela to jenny just in cae tal doesn't produce enough for 3 kids. Everyone has nicknames, including the boys, but of they don't get sold they will go to the freezer. Pics are being uploaded finally, and will pop up fairly soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awsome! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:stars: COngrats!! Can't wait to see pics!! :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Glad all of the babies/moms are healthy and doing good  Can't wait for pics!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm hoping they will be upload ed soon, so far they've all failed twice (no real speed out here). Jenny's kids are a but slower, but then they had a harder time of it. I'll be going back out soon to get them up and nursing again.

If they do finally upload, I would appreciate someone posting them here so I can label them with their names.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats on the kids.

Not sure what you mean by uploading the pics.
I would like to help in any way though.
Would sending the pics by email be faster than uploading it onto here?
I know a slow internet connection or computer can be very frustrating.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm trying to upload them via multimedia message from a smartphone. I restarted it so we'll see. I only have 1g speed where I am, but it normally doesn't cause problems.

Link (jenny's second kid, so named because she's registered as zelda) looks like he had bowed tendons in the front. He can't straighten his knees out. I've got him laid out with them out in front of him, so we'll see how he looks in the morning.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

You can also go to the picture on your phone and go to edit (I believe).
You can select it so that bluetooth is enabled for that pic and go to TGS on your phone and when you go to attach the file it will show up as a pic that can be shared to the site. Then upload it straight to TGS.
Hope that helps.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

If these last 5 don't work, I'll try that. All the rest have uploaded to photobucket (the link to the mobile album is in the special care section). It looks like it just needed to be reset. My phone fared better than the charger did. Tal chewed it in half while I was busy with jenny.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

That's a goat for you! Grats on all the kids!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks! All photos are up now. Leela is looking absolutely amazing. I know is hard to judge them as kids, but she already has the look at me attitude. And of course, cute floppy white ears on a gold head. I can't wait to see how she grows up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: very nice....congrats... :hi5:


----------

